# Nice Trucks!!!



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Winners for best interior PM magazine truck of the year contest.

*Trucks pictured do not belong to me*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Can't even see them, there to small of an image


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks nice, but like Ron said, a bit small for these old eyes


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

p&m denied my aplication for a free subscription they said i didnt meet the demographic wtf..?:furious:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll take pictures of my truck tomorrow; 


I'll beat these completely.


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

DUNBAR said:


> I'll take pictures of my truck tomorrow;
> 
> 
> I'll beat these completely.


can't wait.

can you give me a verbal description DUNBAR

Vince


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

DUNBAR said:


> I'll take pictures of my truck tomorrow;
> 
> 
> I'll beat these completely.


 I've seen pictures of your truck and almost went blind. 

Mark :yes:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't make out the details in the tiny pics. I'm unimpressed with what I can make out though. I'll post a pic of how my rigs are setup next week. I'm going to have to black out some areas though, can't give away trade secrets ya know:icon_wink:


----------

